# This band is so BrO0tAl



## xiphoscesar (Mar 20, 2010)

the whole song is a breakdown


----------



## splinter8451 (Mar 20, 2010)

Br0000tal. I think that song could be sectioned into...

A. Breakdown
B. Build-up (starting around 2 minutes)
C. BREEEAAAAKDOWN

 Kids these days


----------



## 13point9 (Mar 20, 2010)

crabcore at its finest  (please note sarcasm as i really don't like it lol)


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Mar 20, 2010)

What does the singer have in his ears?


----------



## Necris (Mar 20, 2010)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> What does the singer have in his ears?








Edit: I actually have no goddamn clue whats in his ears.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm sorry..I'm really out of the loop..is this supposed to be a real song? No I'm not trying to be funny. They're all dressed like the crabdude from Attack Attack...blouse,black pants loafers and all, and the dude with the lightbulbs in his ears.


----------



## 13point9 (Mar 20, 2010)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> I'm sorry..I'm really out of the loop..is this supposed to be a real song? No I'm not trying to be funny. They're all dressed like the crabdude from Attack Attack...blouse,black pants loafers and all, and the dude with the lightbulbs in his ears.



you know in the MA appreciation thread we were talking about proper/ real extreme metal...

THIS.IS.NOT.IT


----------



## Daemoniac (Mar 20, 2010)

I got the biggest urge to punch someone nearby in the face as hard as i could while watching that... and not in the "oh man i'm so pumped up by this music" sort of way...

What the fuck was with the singers uber-stomping in the background for a while there?  Is it his signature move? Like Attack Attacks' crab-move?


----------



## Origin (Mar 20, 2010)

It's all a bunch of shit, I can't stand these v-neck can't-play-at-all-but-talk-about-things-being-metal emo douchebags.


----------



## RG7 (Mar 20, 2010)

fucking scenefag hxc kids, fucking die.

when will this stupid scene go away


----------



## RG7 (Mar 20, 2010)

doublepost


----------



## King Ian (Mar 20, 2010)

All I have to say is fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck. Why can't it be about the music and not about your clothes, hair and dancing?


----------



## Trev (Mar 20, 2010)

Wow this band managed to feature every single crabcore cliche in the book in one song. Absolutely tasteless and pathetic music.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Mar 20, 2010)

I don't get it, its just metalcore... you could find 10,000 bands that do the same thing from when it was a HUGE fad.


----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 20, 2010)

I deem this, Hipster-core!


----------



## continental (Mar 20, 2010)

Trev said:


> Wow this band managed to feature every single crabcore cliche in the book in one song. Absolutely tasteless and pathetic music.



agreed! 

but on the bright side, at least they didn't use autotune lol

and if anybody cares, the lyrics are horribly cliche as well, unsurprisingly enough

White lights,
Have turned to red,
I am what has been bled.

We are the children of the bowels,
I have seen mountains,
And watched them all fall.

We look back to,
To what we have lost,
And I don't see what I ever had.

Falling under,
Under fate.

We are the children of the bowels,
I have seen mountains,
And watched them all fall.

White lights,
Have turned to red,
I am what has been bled.
What has been bled.


----------



## Empryrean (Mar 20, 2010)

B, that is what im hearing through most of it.


----------



## Origin (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm hearing Gay# the whole time


----------



## Groff (Mar 20, 2010)

Needs moar :zoidberg:

Guess what? If I just ignore this band... They don't exist! What was I talking about again?


----------



## splinter8451 (Mar 20, 2010)

Cheesebuiscut said:


> I don't get it, its just metalcore... you could find 10,000 bands that do the same thing from when it was a HUGE fad.



Not the definition of metalcore I go by... and I think most people go by. Metalcore is like, Killswitch Engage/All That Remains stuff, metal with big singing choruses thrown in.

This here... this is just breakdown core, like The Chariot or old school Norma Jean stuff. Chug chug chug chug *dissonant chord* chug chug chug chug chuchuchuchu. 

Not to start a genre debate or anything


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 20, 2010)

Musically I like it, but they definitely aren't the coolest looking guys in the world. Especially since the singer looks like he has oreos in his ears with the tops taken off.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Mar 20, 2010)

splinter8451 said:


> Not the definition of metalcore I go by... and I think most people go by. Metalcore is like, Killswitch Engage/All That Remains stuff, metal with big singing choruses thrown in.
> 
> This here... this is just breakdown core, like The Chariot or old school Norma Jean stuff. Chug chug chug chug *dissonant chord* chug chug chug chug chuchuchuchu.
> 
> Not to start a genre debate or anything



This is what metalcore got popularized as. The cycled use of breakdowns, tremolo picking, open fret open licks, the occasional basic lead, and strummed power chords during singy parts.

Thats why its called metalcore, because "core" is a suffix for generic.

Honestly theres a lot of bands under the genre "metalcore" that aren't anything like that and shouldn't be called metalcore IMO as thats just a frown on themselves.


----------



## eleven59 (Mar 20, 2010)

Why do all bands in this genre turn the overheads so low? The cymbals are where the energy is.


----------



## Necris (Mar 20, 2010)

Because , to quote a Scene Kid I once had the displeasure of speaking to "The Drums and Cymbals dont make the music heavy, its the Downtuned guitars and the vocals".


----------



## Ironberry (Mar 20, 2010)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> What does the singer have in his ears?



Golf balls?


----------



## skinhead (Mar 20, 2010)

Remember when hardcore metalcore used to be a nice style, but it died on early 2000s


----------



## Ironberry (Mar 20, 2010)

continental said:


> We are the children of the bowels



Isn't that just shit?


----------



## Triple-J (Mar 20, 2010)

That was so horrendous I immediately had to go listen to Carcass to cleanse my ears and soul afterwards, I don't get why they were all jumping about like they'd been Fatty Arbuckled or wiped their asses with barb wire though.


----------



## lefty robb (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## -Nolly- (Mar 20, 2010)

Gatdamn that was awful.


----------



## TomAwesome (Mar 20, 2010)

They need to start making fretless three-string guitars. Kids these days apparently have no use for anything other than chugging a single drop-tuned power chord throughout an entire song.


----------



## Necris (Mar 20, 2010)

TomAwesome said:


> They need to start making fretless three-string guitars. Kids these days apparently have no use for anything other than chugging a single drop-tuned power chord throughout an entire song.


What they really need is a DeVries endorsement, a guitar that looks as good as they sound.


----------



## Malacoda (Mar 20, 2010)

Why would anyone ever have gauges that big and obnoxious? And I agree with ^,


----------



## signalgrey (Mar 20, 2010)

i like the singers "Ground punch" move and his "Angry rabbit foot stomp"

he must have practiced really hard to look so hXc


shouldnt this be in the hot topic thread?


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (Mar 20, 2010)

Necris said:


> Because , to quote a Scene Kid I once had the displeasure of speaking to "The Drums and Cymbals dont make the music heavy, its the Downtuned guitars and the vocals".



oh my god really????? i've always noticed those drummers sucked at filling out the space in the music but i never knew it was for this reason


----------



## Metal Ken (Mar 20, 2010)

splinter8451 said:


> Not the definition of metalcore I go by... and I think most people go by. Metalcore is like, Killswitch Engage/All That Remains stuff, metal with big singing choruses thrown in.
> 
> This here... this is just breakdown core, like The Chariot or old school Norma Jean stuff. Chug chug chug chug *dissonant chord* chug chug chug chug chuchuchuchu.



Awesome. Now the metalcore dudes are doing the same the metal guys are: "its not this genre!"


----------



## Dark_Matter (Mar 20, 2010)

how can they even wear those tiny fucking jeans anyways...like i'm not fat or anything but if you understand what i'm getting at...


yeah they don't have balls.


----------



## -mouse- (Mar 20, 2010)

that guy on the left looks awful familiar...


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Mar 20, 2010)

-mouse- said:


> that guy on the left looks awful familiar...



They ALL look like that...except for GE ears.


----------



## -mouse- (Mar 20, 2010)

yeah im not actually keen on that whole trend... I wouldn't want my earlobes looking like distended assholes, but thats just me....


----------



## yetti (Mar 21, 2010)

xiphoscesar said:


> the whole song is a breakdown


----------



## cyril v (Mar 21, 2010)

this is gayer than attack attack... these guys are way serious about trying to come off as tough guys, but they're wearing my gf's pants. 

edit: wait a sec... this thread is from the guy that made the "buff" thread? I'm starting to see a pattern....


----------



## powergroover (Mar 21, 2010)

THIS



lefty robb said:


>


----------



## BrainArt (Mar 21, 2010)

cyril v said:


> this is gayer than attack attack... these guys are way serious about trying to come off as tough guys, but they're wearing my gf's pants.
> 
> edit: wait a sec... this thread is from the guy that made the "buff" thread? I'm starting to see a pattern....



Not to mention the "crying over a three day 'relationship'" thread. 

/Low-hitting jackass.


On-Topic: This made me want to strangle myself with my headphone cord.


----------



## lefty robb (Mar 21, 2010)

signalgrey said:


> "Angry rabbit foot stomp"



I LOL'd so hard when I read that, all I could think of was:


----------



## TheMasterplan (Mar 21, 2010)

Breakdowncore - Where is your God now? 

What is truly disturbing is there are a lot of kids who are into the dime-a-dozen Deathcore bands who would eat this shit up. It really makes you wonder how people get exposure and sad that they do have a crowd for them somewhere.


----------



## MrMcSick (Mar 21, 2010)

Origin said:


> I'm hearing Gay# the whole time


 

AHahha ahah ahhaha haaha


----------



## InCasinoOut (Mar 21, 2010)

everything i wanted to say has already been said, but man that drummer sucks at double bass.


----------



## McKay (Mar 21, 2010)

This band is awful, there are some good bands in the genre though.


----------



## helly (Mar 21, 2010)

The song in the first post is fucking awful, but interestingly enough, they also have this other song out and it looks like a new vocalist. Also this song is actually fucking heavy, and not as bland as it could be, considering most good beatdown hardcore (Recon, Liferuiner, etc) is pretty bland, but just much better than the first song.

Check it out, much better IMO:


----------



## MJS (Mar 21, 2010)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> What does the singer have in his ears?



Those are screwdriver handles. If you jam a screwdriver through each eardrum, it's much more tolerable.


----------



## -mouse- (Mar 21, 2010)

yeah the second one is much more tolerable

the first one just sounds like stick stickly: the rehash


----------



## sol niger 333 (Mar 21, 2010)

First one utterly embarassing.. second one not so bad but not my tea


----------



## Lucky Seven (Mar 21, 2010)

I think they both suck.


----------



## XIEmperorIX (Mar 21, 2010)

^x2..the 2nd video is also the same music video with a slightly different song and different background lol They're all doing the same shit as in the first one.


----------



## Arsis (Mar 21, 2010)

This thread is epic fking win, and I'm not talking about the band lol.


----------



## techcoreriffman (Mar 21, 2010)

Ugh, these kind of bands make me sorry that I play -core music. NO ONE in my band does any of that bullshit, or wear tight pants, or v-necks, or have that emo haircut. Music's not about the image, it's about the passion. And these guys lack it.


----------



## Emperoff (Mar 21, 2010)

At least attack attack was funny to watch. This is just bad


----------



## ittoa666 (Mar 21, 2010)

continental said:


> agreed!
> 
> but on the bright side, at least they didn't use autotune lol
> 
> ...


 
Excuse me guys....I think I'm gonna need to make some bowel children after hearing that.


----------



## helly (Mar 21, 2010)

techcoreriffman said:


> Ugh, these kind of bands make me sorry that I play -core music. NO ONE in my band does any of that bullshit, or wear tight pants, or v-necks, or have that emo haircut. Music's not about the image, it's about the passion. And these guys lack it.



Isn't that just a bit contrived? The fact that your band doesn't wear tight pants, or v-necks, or have that emo haircut doesn't really mean anything, does it? And it's absolutely the worst criteria to judge these guys on, as well. Fact is, song 1 sucked, song 2 was (I thought) pretty decent, and the image is completely irrelevant. For what it's worth, from a fashion perspective, tighter fitting jeans and t-shirts that don't wear like a potato sack are MUCH more appealing to me than baggy camo pants and t-shirts with the sleeves ripped off, and shorter hair tends to appeal to me more than longer hair.

Regardless, image does matter, as much as fashion shouldn't, and the band does have a clear cut and consistent image amongst its members. More than can be said for a lot of bands.


----------



## ittoa666 (Mar 21, 2010)

The fact that you admitted you liked the second song renders your point invalid.


----------



## helly (Mar 21, 2010)

If any one of this forum's popular djent bands played the section from 0:25 - 1:06 people would be begging for more. The fact that the very clearly different and more mature sounding band in the second video shares the name in common with the garbage in the first video does not make enjoyment of either mutually exclusive.


----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 21, 2010)

lefty robb said:


> I LOL'd so hard when I read that, all I could think of was:



Watch this GIF while the song plays. Epic lulz will be had!



helly said:


>


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Mar 21, 2010)

I like them both  It isn't amazing but I can get into it.


----------



## Arsis (Mar 21, 2010)

In the second song the singer reminds me of The chariot.


----------



## big sal cbk (Mar 21, 2010)

was actually expecting something brutal, a bit disappointed to say the least!


----------



## xiphoscesar (Mar 21, 2010)

cyril v said:


> this is gayer than attack attack... these guys are way serious about trying to come off as tough guys, but they're wearing my gf's pants.
> 
> edit: wait a sec... this thread is from the guy that made the "buff" thread? I'm starting to see a pattern....





does anybody else notice how unstable the bass drums are in the first video?


----------



## xiphoscesar (Mar 21, 2010)

King Ian said:


> All I have to say is fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck. Why can't it be about the music and not about your clothes, hair and dancing?



i think its more about the scene kid look. i have so many of them in my school and they wear bring me the horizon shirts and iwrestledabearonce shirts. All i hear them talk about is how "bRo0tAl" a band is. And they blast their music from their headphones cause it makes them looks "brootal" in front of their little scene kid friends.


----------



## techcoreriffman (Mar 21, 2010)

xiphoscesar said:


> i think its more about the scene kid look. i have so many of them in my school and they wear bring me the horizon shirts and iwrestledabearonce shirts. All i hear them talk about is how "bRo0tAl" a band is. And they blast their music from their headphones cause it makes them looks "brootal" in front of their little scene kid friends.


 
Scene kids are possibly the most annoying thing on this planet. It's like "We get it, you like shitty metal rip-offs like Bring me the Horizon, and you wanna suck Oli's dick, now go be that way quietly someplace else." 

/rant


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Mar 21, 2010)

More to the point, and specifically very very apparent at 56 seconds or so into the second, has anyone notice that the drums in the second are pretty much programmed in? Either that or he's ridiculously tight as a drummer, and has a triggered snare, as noone I've ever seen blast pulls of keeping the snare volume the same as when they normally play (it drops, otherwise a blast just sounds wrong), unless, of course, he hits like a girl, in which case, his kit is probably triggered and the movement in the vido is all fake as he looks like he's hitting it.

Which relates back to someone commenting on hpow terrible the drummer in the first video is

First song is appaling, the second song is incohesive and lacks anything emmorable, other than that one of trhe guitarists has just discovered meshuggah but hasn't quite figured out elongated weird time signatures.


----------



## windu (Mar 21, 2010)

i cant take the inhales anymore =(
but the second video is a little more mature than the first
first 1 was horrible


----------



## xiphoscesar (Mar 21, 2010)

techcoreriffman said:


> Scene kids are possibly the most annoying thing on this planet. It's like "We get it, you like shitty metal rip-offs like Bring me the Horizon, and you wanna suck Oli's dick, now go be that way quietly someplace else."
> 
> /rant



well said 

and i got bored so i decided to type crabcore on youtube and the first thing that pops up is attack attack xD


----------



## WhitechapelCS (Mar 21, 2010)

Both of those songs are fucking garbage, but why the hate on gauges?


----------



## sami (Mar 21, 2010)

I've never even heard of "V-Necks" until this thread. I honestly thought ya'll were talking about guitars... Then I watched the video and realized.


----------



## ugg im kyle (Mar 21, 2010)

Jesus christ..... this band is still together?


----------



## kmanick (Mar 21, 2010)

lefty robb said:


> I LOL'd so hard when I read that, all I could think of was:


 

Oh my god I just spit up my drink from laughing so hard.
good one


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Mar 21, 2010)

I'm everything this forum hates


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## Wookieslayer (Mar 21, 2010)

both videos are garbage


----------



## tekkadon d (Mar 21, 2010)

Thin_Ice_77 said:


> I'm everything this forum hates



i think i might be too lol
i dont mind them they have three songs them 2 and cannibal holocaust which i dont mind. and the image thing does it matter? thats the 'scene' i guess just like how metal is whatever it is. like baggy clothes (lol reminds of rap when said like that) anyways theres trends in metal. 
although anyone seen the black dahlia murder dvd? i love brian when theyre talking about fashion and hes like
"well im not really into flashy colours or patterns, and just a good shoe is all i need. i go to the shop and most people go to the style section...me i got straight to performance!" haha its hilarious 
but yeah with scene kids i wouldnt think im one and the ones i see annoy me. i remember at school last year (im finished now) and there was this group of kids who thought they were so hxc and would walk around with theyr music turned full ball cause they were cool  and like one day i was walking behind them and was eavedropping. and one was like "OMG oli sykes' tattoos are so cool im gonna get them on me!" i was liek fuck thats gay and that this is what hxc deathcore or whatever is now. anyways that got off topic i dont mind the music while there are other bands in the genre that are better
and no one hate me i love this forum haha


----------



## Waelstrum (Mar 21, 2010)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> What does the singer have in his ears?



My friend (who likes nu-metal and -core types) really likes this band, and tells me that they are skull earrings, which I think is about as -core as you can get.


----------



## -Nolly- (Mar 21, 2010)

7 Dying Trees said:


> More to the point, and specifically very very apparent at 56 seconds or so into the second, has anyone notice that the drums in the second are pretty much programmed in? Either that or he's ridiculously tight as a drummer, and has a triggered snare, as noone I've ever seen blast pulls of keeping the snare volume the same as when they normally play (it drops, otherwise a blast just sounds wrong), unless, of course, he hits like a girl, in which case, his kit is probably triggered and the movement in the vido is all fake as he looks like he's hitting it.



Yeah, the drums are absolutely 100% definitely programmed in the second. 
The first is so sloppy it's pretty much free jazz. It also has horrific kick and snare replacement.


----------



## TreWatson (Mar 21, 2010)

i need to stop calling carthage metalcore if THAT is metalcore.


----------



## MikeH (Mar 21, 2010)

I don't think the looks make this music or vice versa. It's just kids that enjoy that type of music typically wear that style of clothing. I mean I wear skinny jeans (not to the point of being able to see my actual figure, but you get the point), have my ears stretched (yet again, not to that extent), and wear V-necks (at a reasonable length, and none with patterns or colors). It's just kids who maybe listen to legitimately good music and try to do it as well and failing miserably. Oh, and those who are freaking out about his ears, apparently none of you have ever seen Ricky Hoover from Suffokate:






That, my friends, whilst extremely stupid, is ballsy.


----------



## tekkadon d (Mar 22, 2010)

speaking of stretching pauly the unstopable




but yeah again i agree with you above


----------



## TreWatson (Mar 22, 2010)

tekkadon d said:


> speaking of stretching pauly the unstopable
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THAT

is stupid.


----------



## DrewsifStalin (Mar 22, 2010)

helly said:


> beatdown hardcore



Where is the hardcore?


----------



## skinhead (Mar 22, 2010)

They are the children of the "O" bowel. Perfect mouth aperture to suck cock


----------



## helly (Mar 22, 2010)

DrewsifStalin said:


> Where is the hardcore?



Less than I initially thought I heard, I guess I used the term more in comparison with the first song which was just a lame attempt at being beatdown hardcore. There is a particularly sick side to side in the second song, though.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Mar 22, 2010)

What do they need rack units for? They're just chugging 

Much faggotry has occured.

I must rectify thine situation with O-sum:


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Mar 22, 2010)

tekkadon d said:


> i think i might be too lol
> i dont mind them they have three songs them 2 and cannibal holocaust which i dont mind. and the image thing does it matter? thats the 'scene' i guess just like how metal is whatever it is. like baggy clothes (lol reminds of rap when said like that) anyways theres trends in metal.
> although anyone seen the black dahlia murder dvd? i love brian when theyre talking about fashion and hes like
> "well im not really into flashy colours or patterns, and just a good shoe is all i need. i go to the shop and most people go to the style section...me i got straight to performance!" haha its hilarious
> ...



Jeeeeesus, buddy, you really are from Brezbun.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Mar 22, 2010)

Necris said:


> What they really need is a DeVries endorsement, a guitar that looks as good as they sound.



Now if you'll take a look at my sig


----------



## Demiurge (Mar 22, 2010)

tekkadon d said:


> speaking of stretching pauly the unstopable
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How fucking counterculture is it when you look like such a moron you're effectively unemployable and therefore living off of either a trust fund or some sort of government subsidy?

As for the music videos- it's just the aural equivalent: pointless thrashing and posturing that's bound to earn more eyerolls than anything else.


----------



## McKay (Mar 22, 2010)

All the decent bands look almost the same as Death Metal guys now anyway. Also, skinny jeans are good. Thrash bands anyone? Clothes that fit are better to me than baggy shit. That said, different looks are better on different people.

Anyone who thinks image isn't important in music is a tool. Unless you never play live, image is hugely important and you'd better be working damn hard at getting a good one if you're in a band.

Have some DF and SS.







Check the last one. Their views on metal are more mature than most.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Mar 22, 2010)

Does anyone notice that there's a lot of fail in this thread..and I ain't just talking about those videos


----------



## Nats (Mar 22, 2010)

this is so hilarious 

love the title of the song though


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Mar 22, 2010)

tekkadon d said:


> speaking of stretching pauly the unstopable
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Am I the only one wondering whether he can stick a breadstick through his nose?


----------



## Nats (Mar 22, 2010)

7 Dying Trees said:


> Am I the only one wondering whether he can stick a breadstick through his nose?



that's how he prob eats everything


----------



## MikeH (Mar 22, 2010)

I know about pauly. I'm all for body mods. I have my ears stretched to a 0g and will continue to stretch them to about 1/2". Also, I have a half sleeve being drawn out as we speak. But there's a point when you have to consider what's acceptable. Of course some people would consider my mods to be far too much. But it's becoming more and more common to see people with quarter-sized holes in their ears everyday. I mean, hell. Even my art teacher in high school has her ears stretched to a 4g. But shit such as his is nothing more than strictly shock value. And idiocy.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Mar 22, 2010)

It's stupid as hell to stretch your ears..PERIOD. You look like a fucking idiot and when the fad is over then what? You walk around with floppy ears with giant holes in them? Tattoos, piercings, and that kind of thing in moderation is fine as these are things that have been around a long time and are generally accepted, but this whole race for dumbo ears is the STUPIDEST thing I've ever seen. I don't care if it's a smaller gauge or a huge one it's fucking stupid...stop following other people.


----------



## MikeH (Mar 22, 2010)

Coming from the gay black satanic guy. We all lose at originality.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Mar 22, 2010)

Ibz_rg said:


> Coming from the gay black satanic guy. We all lose at originality.



 Just read the above post...that wasn't directed specifically at you btw..just on the whole "massive ear gauge" debate.


----------



## Zamm Bell (Mar 22, 2010)

I think the Pinch Harmonics are the most funnyest thing i have ever heard since dragonforce graced my ears.


----------



## MikeH (Mar 22, 2010)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Just read the above post...that wasn't directed specifically at you btw..just on the whole "massive ear gauge" debate.



No harm, no foul. 
While I do it as well, I can understand where you're coming from. I also hate the reputation that comes with it just because of so many br00t4l kids who do it to outdo everyone of their peers. My friend Ryan started stretching shortly after I did and is now at 3/4" just because he had to one-up me. It's rather annoying.


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Mar 22, 2010)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> It's stupid as hell to stretch your ears..PERIOD. You look like a fucking idiot and when the fad is over then what? You walk around with floppy ears with giant holes in them? Tattoos, piercings, and that kind of thing in moderation is fine as these are things that have been around a long time and are generally accepted, but this whole race for dumbo ears is the STUPIDEST thing I've ever seen. I don't care if it's a smaller gauge or a huge one it's fucking stupid...stop following other people.


Shut up, why do you have be such a dick all the time?


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 22, 2010)

tekkadon d said:


> speaking of stretching pauly the unstopable
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

You know what really does my nut in? This scene guy probably has a girlfriend, and yet I remain single, and I don't look like a fucking cup holder.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Mar 22, 2010)

Ibz_rg said:


> No harm, no foul.
> While I do it as well, I can understand where you're coming from. I also hate the reputation that comes with it just because of so many br00t4l kids who do it to outdo everyone of their peers. My friend Ryan started stretching shortly after I did and is now at 3/4" just because he had to one-up me. It's rather annoying.



Smaller ones don't look as bad, and you can cover them up. I've seen earrings that cover it and you're not sure if it's just the style of the earring or a gauge, and if you're an older person you might not even know what a gauge is so it never crosses your mind it's anything but an earring..but these massive door hanger things..I mean honestly, why? I'd love to know where these people work. It's one thing to do it because you like it, but some people take things way too far just trying to be extreme.


----------



## TomAwesome (Mar 22, 2010)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> It's stupid as hell to stretch your ears..PERIOD. You look like a fucking idiot and when the fad is over then what? You walk around with floppy ears with giant holes in them? Tattoos, piercings, and that kind of thing in moderation is fine as these are things that have been around a long time and are generally accepted, but this whole race for dumbo ears is the STUPIDEST thing I've ever seen. I don't care if it's a smaller gauge or a huge one it's fucking stupid...stop following other people.



I wouldn't go _quite_ that far. Stretching can work, but like all body modification, IMO it should be done in moderation. My ears are at 0g and have been for probably almost a decade now. I didn't do it to be part of a fad, and I never had any desire for huge plugs. 00g is the highest I've gone. Different people have different gauges that can look decent on them. I usually think 0g and bigger is bordering on too big for most people, but I have a big fat head, so it doesn't look so big on me. Some people can even pull off the giant plugs, though it's rare.

I agree that huge plugs and most other overuse of body modification usually looks pretty awful, but I wouldn't say that any of it "just is" stupid, "period." If they do something that I think looks stupid but that they like and that makes them feel good about themselves, then more power to them. Also, body modification is so ubiquitous these days that it's pretty difficult to really use that "following people" argument against anyone. Everyone has their own reasons for doing things, and it's difficult to be truly unique. I have my piercings because I like them and for no other reason.

You seem to be almost taking this stuff personally. It's really not worth getting so worked up about. If I felt that passionately about everything I thought was stupid, I'd have aged myself quite a bit prematurely.


----------



## McKay (Mar 22, 2010)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> It's stupid as hell to stretch your ears..PERIOD. You look like a fucking idiot and when the fad is over then what? You walk around with floppy ears with giant holes in them? Tattoos, piercings, and that kind of thing in moderation is fine as these are things that have been around a long time and are generally accepted, but this whole race for dumbo ears is the STUPIDEST thing I've ever seen. I don't care if it's a smaller gauge or a huge one it's fucking stupid...stop following other people.



So the African tribes that do it are stupid? It's just a cultural thing.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Mar 22, 2010)

McKay said:


> So the African tribes that do it are stupid? It's just a cultural thing.



Are the scene kids from Africa, if so then I apologize.




TomAwesome said:


> I wouldn't go _quite_ that far. Stretching can work, but like all body modification, IMO it should be done in moderation. My ears are at 0g and have been for probably almost a decade now. I didn't do it to be part of a fad, and I never had any desire for huge plugs. 00g is the highest I've gone. Different people have different gauges that can look decent on them. I usually think 0g and bigger is bordering on too big for most people, but I have a big fat head, so it doesn't look so big on me. Some people can even pull off the giant plugs, though it's rare.
> 
> I agree that huge plugs and most other overuse of body modification usually looks pretty awful, but I wouldn't say that any of it "just is" stupid, "period." If they do something that I think looks stupid but that they like and that makes them feel good about themselves, then more power to them. Also, body modification is so ubiquitous these days that it's pretty difficult to really use that "following people" argument against anyone. Everyone has their own reasons for doing things, and it's difficult to be truly unique. I have my piercings because I like them and for no other reason.
> 
> You seem to be almost taking this stuff personally. It's really not worth getting so worked up about. If I felt that passionately about everything I thought was stupid, I'd have aged myself quite a bit prematurely.


Personally? Well I doubt there's a posse coming by my house to make me assimilate..it's not that serious. Of course this is my personal view, and I'm certainly not going to tell anyone who finds them worth while that they're wrong or they shouldn't have them..you do what you like, regardless of how it looks to another person. It think getting a tattoo of your significant other or one on your forehead or something along those lines is just as stupid, however I surely wouldn't stop them..if you want it fine..doesn't hurt me any but I'm certainly not going to say I don't find it stupid. If one truly likes it..then fine but honestly it's become a fad as of late and lots of the scene kids running around imitating this stuff are going to wonder what they were thinking years from now and by then the damage is done. You can pull out a small piercing, cover up a tattoo, but a massive dangling hole in your lobe isn't as easy a fix. And worst of all the people that get them to be "different". If you have to try that hard to stand out, what you need is some soul searching and not some dramatic exterior. Lots of kids doing this have put little thought into it.


----------



## Nats (Mar 22, 2010)

holy shit i didn't even notice the shit hanging off his lobes. lololol


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Mar 22, 2010)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Are the scene kids from Africa, if so then I apologize.


----------



## teqnick (Mar 22, 2010)

Thin_Ice_77 said:


> Shut up, why do you have be such a dick all the time?



It looks like another scene child has been offended by a reasonable post. This whole trend of straightening your hair and stretching your ears beyond a reasonable amount dies soon. You pussy kids try to call yourselves unique when I can't even walk one block without seeing several of you fuckers. Get over it, your "br0074lxcore" music is pretty pathetic. It's okay, you can admit it, the unnecessarily large gauges are so your boyfriends have another hole to fuck.

read my sig and cry


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 22, 2010)

teqnick said:


> It looks like another scene child has been offended by a reasonable post. This whole trend of straightening your hair and stretching your ears beyond a reasonable amount dies soon. You pussy kids try to call yourselves unique when I can't even walk one block without seeing several of you fuckers. Get over it, your "br0074lxcore" music is pretty pathetic. It's okay, you can admit it, the unnecessarily large gauges are so your boyfriends have another hole to fuck.
> 
> read my sig and cry


 
Now come on, theres no need to get that harsh. Let them deal with it.


----------



## Customisbetter (Mar 22, 2010)

*COMPLETELY IRRELEVANT POST*

i hate body modding in general, especially those guages, but i will admit that i can see a purpose for some people. Tosin Abasi (im sure some people have heard of him) has those tiny guages in his ears. As i was looking at them i realized that i think he installed them so he would have earlobes at all. A lot of people don't have earlobes.... its kinda weird once you notice it.

/irrelevant post


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Mar 22, 2010)

teqnick said:


> It looks like another scene child has been offended by a reasonable post. This whole trend of straightening your hair and stretching your ears beyond a reasonable amount dies soon. You pussy kids try to call yourselves unique when I can't even walk one block without seeing several of you fuckers. Get over it, your "br0074lxcore" music is pretty pathetic. It's okay, you can admit it, the unnecessarily large gauges are so your boyfriends have another hole to fuck.
> 
> read my sig and cry


I straighten my hair and have 14mm ear stretchers, what the fuck is it to you? I like metalcore and for some reason, you seem to have a problem with that. Some of the stuff you listen to is probably bollocks but there's no reason to start throwing insults because the music I listen to isn't 8 string chug chug widdle widdle.


----------



## MikeH (Mar 22, 2010)

teqnick said:


> It looks like another scene child has been offended by a reasonable post. This whole trend of straightening your hair and stretching your ears beyond a reasonable amount dies soon. You pussy kids try to call yourselves unique when I can't even walk one block without seeing several of you fuckers. Get over it, your "br0074lxcore" music is pretty pathetic. It's okay, you can admit it, the unnecessarily large gauges are so your boyfriends have another hole to fuck.
> 
> read my sig and cry



You sir, can kindly shut up or GTFO. 
You may feel such a way, but keep the harshness to yourself. These boards can do without such negativity.


----------



## Customisbetter (Mar 22, 2010)

Thin_Ice_77 said:


> but there's no reason to start throwing insults because the music I listen to isn't 8 string chug chug widdle widdle.



maybe its because you play 6 string chug chug widdle widdle.


sorry man had to do it. no disrespect.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 22, 2010)

Thin_Ice_77 said:


> I'm everything this forum hates







DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Are the scene kids from Africa, if so then I apologize.







7 Dying Trees said:


>







teqnick said:


> It looks like another scene child has been offended by a reasonable post. This whole trend of straightening your hair and stretching your ears beyond a reasonable amount dies soon. You pussy kids try to call yourselves unique when I can't even walk one block without seeing several of you fuckers. Get over it, your "br0074lxcore" music is pretty pathetic. It's okay, you can admit it, the unnecessarily large gauges are so your boyfriends have another hole to fuck.
> 
> read my sig and cry



I wouldn't say it was reasonable or unreasonable. He vented his opinion without much restraint but I don't disagree with him. I used to have tunnels when I was 16 but I wish I'd never had them because now I have folds in my ears and it looks very stupid.



Customisbetter said:


> maybe its because you play 6 string chug chug widdle widdle.
> 
> 
> sorry man had to do it. no disrespect.



 !

Awesome.

As for the band? They fucking ROCK.


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Mar 22, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> maybe its because you play 6 string chug chug widdle widdle.
> 
> 
> sorry man had to do it. no disrespect.


My band is nothing like that to be honest.


----------



## techcoreriffman (Mar 22, 2010)

teqnick said:


> It looks like another scene child has been offended by a reasonable post. This whole trend of straightening your hair and stretching your ears beyond a reasonable amount dies soon. You pussy kids try to call yourselves unique when I can't even walk one block without seeing several of you fuckers. Get over it, your "br0074lxcore" music is pretty pathetic. It's okay, you can admit it, the unnecessarily large gauges are so your boyfriends have another hole to fuck.
> 
> read my sig and cry


 
Nick, I like you, but that really crossed the line on harshness. I'm not a scene kid by any means, but I wear skinnies (not like crush my balls skinny, but yeah) and I plan to stretch my ears to 1/2". You don't gotta be so negative about it.


----------



## kung_fu (Mar 22, 2010)

Man, each crabcore thread that comes through seems to demolish the one that preceded it in terms of lulz. Music wise, this is probably the better band in this genre that has popped up in one of these threads, at least it is somewhat heavy. That's the only feather in their cap, as it is still pretty bland imho.


----------



## OwainXerath (Mar 22, 2010)

I couldn't give 2 craps about lobe piercings or hair straighteners (although the latter is pretty gay) but this kinda music makes me wonder where all the balls have gone out of metal? It's so weak, and it doesn't make a statement, except for "none of us are real men"


----------



## vhmetalx (Mar 22, 2010)

only good part of this song was the tapping at around 2:00 (i kinda like that stuff)
but the rest was exactly the same thing. over and over and over. they dont deserve the gear or "fame" (if they have any) at all. Give the gear to me 
also the recording FUCKING SUCKED.
EDIT:
i just went through this whole thread because i felt like it. 
1) let the gay scene kids rip open their ears, if it fucks them over then we win for them being so stupid.
2)the second song was just as bland
3)The actual homosexual scene kids (which i think are all of them...) need to go die. 
4)Body modding is perfectly fine in moderation. that pauly guy is fucking retarded. but if you want to get tattoos or gauge your ears for YOU and only YOU then go for it. i know im going to gauge my ears/get tats when i move out. but not cause its a fad, i just want to get them. 
5) sure music has a little bit of fashion in it (I.E. hair metal, or metalcore) but it should MOSTLY be about the love for the music you make. sure you need to be a bit coordinated with a band about what you wear but not tooooooooooooo much. Then again Behemoth go all out and i havent seen anyone bash on them


----------



## Customisbetter (Mar 22, 2010)

vhmetalx said:


> 3)The actual homosexual scene kids (which i think are all of them...) need to go die.



I'm thinking you mistyped that...


----------



## tekkadon d (Mar 22, 2010)

CrushingAnvil said:


> Jeeeeesus, buddy, you really are from Brezbun.



-_- i didnt get the brezbun thing at first but but now i do 
haha


----------



## jakeofthumbs (Mar 22, 2010)

Holy crap, this made me want to shoot myself in the brain.

Regardless, I'm gonna save the emo/hxc kid bashing for somewhere else(real life perhaps?) , here we are all united in our love for the 7s, amirite?


----------



## The Somberlain (Mar 22, 2010)

...ok, back to Beherit


----------



## The Atomic Ass (Mar 22, 2010)

sami said:


> I've never even heard of "V-Necks" until this thread. I honestly thought ya'll were talking about guitars... Then I watched the video and realized.


What fucking rock were you living under? 

V-Necks are the shit (when they're very low cut and worn by busty girls, of course)


----------



## MikeH (Mar 22, 2010)

vhmetalx said:


> 3)The actual homosexual scene kids (which i think are all of them...) need to go die.



How about.....Nah. I'll just let Drakkar get ya.


----------



## Taylor2 (Mar 22, 2010)

Wow there is quite a bit of ignorance in this thread.


Why do you guys care so much about other people?
Does it really matter what others are doing with their body?
I have many friends who have huge stretched ears. I don't want to stretch mine, but all the power to them if it makes them happy. Stop worrying about other people for a change and carry on with your own damn lives.

Here's a thought, that band may be shitty in your eyes (I don't like them either), but they have two music videos. That's a lot more then most, if not ALL, people in this thread.

Jesus guys, grow the fuck up. Go play your guitar for fuck sakes.


----------



## Customisbetter (Mar 22, 2010)

^IF we did that, we wouldn't be bitchin on the internet forums every night.


----------



## Taylor2 (Mar 22, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> ^IF we did that, we wouldn't be bitchin on the internet forums every night.



Haha, you were one of the few in this thread NOT bitching.


----------



## Customisbetter (Mar 22, 2010)

^Well in my head i was quite inconvinienced by some of the pictures posted here, but ill survive. Don't worry though, ill find something to bitch about eventually.


----------



## Taylor2 (Mar 22, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> ^Well in my head i was quite inconvinienced by some of the pictures posted here, but ill survive. Don't worry though, ill find something to bitch about eventually.



How about the damn kids and their skateboards?


----------



## The Atomic Ass (Mar 22, 2010)

Demiurge said:


> How fucking counterculture is it when you look like such a moron you're effectively unemployable and therefore living off of either a trust fund or some sort of government subsidy?


Well, first off, I've worked a number of places where someone like that can get a job.

Second, you make a job sound like a good thing.  For some it may be, for those of us with half a brain it is a stepping stone to self-employment.


----------



## MikeH (Mar 22, 2010)

Taylor said:


> Wow there is quite a bit of ignorance in this thread.
> 
> 
> Why do you guys care so much about other people?
> ...



I know you were basing this towards the majority, but I just had to throw these at you. 





Not all of us are worthless bedroom shredders.


----------



## Taylor2 (Mar 22, 2010)

Ibz_rg said:


> I know you were basing this towards the majority, but I just had to throw these at you.
> Not all of us are worthless bedroom shredders.



You get what I'm trying to say haha.


----------



## Customisbetter (Mar 22, 2010)

Ibz_rg said:


> Not all of us are worthless bedroom shredders.



an ENORMOUS majority.


----------



## vhmetalx (Mar 22, 2010)

@customisbetter how did i misspell it?
@ibz rg only reason i say this is cause i used to be friends of that type and ALL of them were gay. and they tried to convert me. so i crawled out from their grip and i hate them all now. specially since they spread so much bullshit around town i could bathe in it.


----------



## MikeH (Mar 22, 2010)

That gives you no right to generalize. I have many gay/bisexual friends and none of them have ever done such a thing. Leave the stereotypes to personal conversation amongst peers. You look tough there. Not here.


----------



## xiphoscesar (Mar 22, 2010)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> It's stupid as hell to stretch your ears..PERIOD. You look like a fucking idiot and when the fad is over then what? You walk around with floppy ears with giant holes in them? Tattoos, piercings, and that kind of thing in moderation is fine as these are things that have been around a long time and are generally accepted, but this whole race for dumbo ears is the STUPIDEST thing I've ever seen. I don't care if it's a smaller gauge or a huge one it's fucking stupid...stop following other people.



it would be the same thing as saying " people with long hair are stupid" or "people who are gay are stupid"

let them do what they want, its their bodies, so if they want big flappy ears let them have it


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Mar 22, 2010)

Taylor said:


> Here's a thought, that band may be shitty in your eyes (I don't like them either), but they have two music videos. That's a lot more then most, if not ALL, people in this thread.


 
I've got one 

I know it's a shameless self promotion, but why not throw some positivity in this thread?


----------



## Customisbetter (Mar 22, 2010)

vhmetalx said:


> @customisbetter how did i misspell it?



you made a sweeping generalization of homosexuals and deemed them all be killed.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Mar 22, 2010)

Well..my posts seems to have caused an uproar..not over what I said but reactions to what I said and to what others said about what they said about what I said..yadda yadda. For this, I apologize folks. I certainly mean every bit of what I said and I don't apologize for that in the least, BUT I apologize for not having the foresight to see what it would cause. My bad.


----------



## vhmetalx (Mar 22, 2010)

@ibz rg then there must be something different in the air because all of those kind here are like that. plus they try to blame all of their problems on mommy and daddy. fucking bullshit if you ask me. 
@customisbetter i mean the scene homos. THEY should atleast go find an island and leave us alone.


----------



## vhmetalx (Mar 22, 2010)

and drakkartyrannis is right. im sorry for voicing my opinion on the matter. i wont do it anymore from now on.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Mar 22, 2010)

vhmetalx said:


> and drakkartyrannis is right. im sorry for voicing my opinion on the matter. i wont do it anymore from now on.



Dude..I am gay..yet no offense taken I know what you mean. You should have chosen your words better, but no harm.'

































And just so we're clear there is NOTHING about you that I find remotely attractive or something I'd look for in a man..a real one..don't flatter yourself.


----------



## vhmetalx (Mar 22, 2010)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Dude..I am gay..yet no offense taken I know what you mean. You should have chosen your words better, but no harm.'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh i know right? This one at my school still likes me idk what it is. im not trying to flatter myself id rather be it that NOONE liked me (more than they already dont)
and if i chose my words wrong again im sorry.


----------



## muffgoat (Mar 22, 2010)

Well I have 3/4" tunnels and am going to 1". I play in a 8 string groove metal band and a 6 string chunk chunk widdly diddly thing... So where do I fall? must I die on a island? am I a homoerotic loving butt monkey? Am I doing it just to be cool? or am I just doing things cause I wanna do them for myself?

I dont get where all the hate is comin from...


----------



## vhmetalx (Mar 22, 2010)

@muffgoat i dont mean anyone that plays in a six string chunk chunk widdly diddly band at all jesus fucking christ i meant people that are actually homosexual and go flame around town like theyre better than normal people or something.
EDIT:
you know what, here is a grade A example of what i mean. 
http://www.myspace.com/ehrenelectro


----------



## muffgoat (Mar 23, 2010)

vhmetalx said:


> @muffgoat i dont mean anyone that plays in a six string chunk chunk widdly diddly band at all jesus fucking christ i meant people that are actually homosexual and go flame around town like theyre better than normal people or something.
> EDIT:
> you know what, here is a grade A example of what i mean.
> EHREN ELECTRO (916)-794-0296 on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads



I was just saying that I play in both styles of music from both sides of the playing field and was just wondering were the general hate towards what another person wears or does is coming from. Especially the hate towards stretched ears.... Its one thing to be like "Eww thats fucked up.." or something to that extent but to say that its "stupid" or whatever is just being insecure with ones own self.

I digress, lets all just enjoy who we are and what we do.


----------



## vhmetalx (Mar 23, 2010)

muffgoat said:


> I was just saying that I play in both styles of music from both sides of the playing field and was just wondering were the general hate towards what another person wears or does is coming from. Especially the hate towards stretched ears.... Its one thing to be like "Eww thats fucked up.." or something to that extent but to say that its "stupid" or whatever is just being insecure with ones own self.
> 
> I digress, lets all just enjoy who we are and what we do.



oh ok, did you not see one of my other posts? i plan on gauging. idk how big but not too big. and im not one for vnecks or tight pants. but its just people like in the link i posted that bug the shit out of me. 
and yes. lets.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 23, 2010)

So much fail in one thread


----------



## McKay (Mar 23, 2010)

vhmetalx said:


> 5) sure music has a little bit of fashion in it (I.E. hair metal, or metalcore)



Thrash with skinnies, hi tops and cutoffs?

Black Metal.. do I even need to go there?

Nu Metal with baggy shit?

Groove Metal with the camo stuff?


----------



## slapnutz (Mar 23, 2010)

I dont like the music posted.

However... maybe this is relevant.


----------



## OwainXerath (Mar 23, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pN3lz8jAoNk

I have no problems here, I just thought this would stir some sh*t, lol


----------



## kingpinMS3 (Mar 23, 2010)

that video made me feel dizzy and motion sick


----------



## OwainXerath (Mar 23, 2010)

...and now it's in you browser history forever mwahahaha. Time for a reformat before any of your friends find it


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 23, 2010)

McKay said:


> Thrash with skinnies, hi tops and cutoffs?
> 
> Black Metal.. do I even need to go there?
> 
> ...


 
Nothing wrong with a bit of fashion that compliments the music.  My only gripe with _some_ of the hardcore scene is there tends to be a high level of douchebaggery and preening guys who think they're God's gift. There are douchebags in every genre, but I have noticed its very common with these bands as I suspect most of them play guitar for da pusseh (I do, but thats not the point. I need all the help I can get).

That being said, I love metalcore, deathcore and some other cores to an extent, so there.


----------



## Semikiller (Mar 23, 2010)

Maaaan this thread is funny. I don't know where the hate is coming from about fashion or sound or whatever but here's my two cents. I dislike how some of these "hardcore" bands put up a facade. What I mean is... metal music is associated with machoness, power, aggression, and so on. But when they put guy-liner, v-necks, highlights in the hair, and whatever other fashion shit, it confuses me. Especially when they sing lyrics about relationships and whining. It's like they have an identity crisis. Are they men? Or are they whiny boys trying to be men? If you want to look pretty then do it. But don't expect me to headbang when your on stage looking like a crab in drag and singing about how your girlfriend likes frappuccinos. That's my two cents.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 23, 2010)

Semikiller said:


> But don't expect me to headbang when your on stage looking like a crab in drag and singing about how your girlfriend likes frappuccinos.



Win


----------



## vhmetalx (Mar 23, 2010)

Semikiller said:


> Maaaan this thread is funny. I don't know where the hate is coming from about fashion or sound or whatever but here's my two cents. I dislike how some of these "hardcore" bands put up a facade. What I mean is... metal music is associated with machoness, power, aggression, and so on. But when they put guy-liner, v-necks, highlights in the hair, and whatever other fashion shit, it confuses me. Especially when they sing lyrics about relationships and whining. It's like they have an identity crisis. Are they men? Or are they whiny boys trying to be men? If you want to look pretty then do it. But don't expect me to headbang when your on stage looking like a crab in drag and singing about how your girlfriend likes frappuccinos. That's my two cents.



thats what i tried to get out but it didnt work.


----------



## Demiurge (Mar 23, 2010)

The Atomic Ass said:


> Second, you make a job sound like a good thing.  For some it may be, for those of us with half a brain it is a stepping stone to self-employment.



Nothing wrong with having a good job, or the other half of the brain that can resolve the notion of being an individual without looking like Optimus Prime jacked-off on their face. Now get off of my lawn.


----------



## xiphoscesar (Mar 23, 2010)

this thread got out of hand


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Mar 23, 2010)

So you bump it? Well done.


----------



## metaljohn (Mar 23, 2010)

Thin_Ice_77 said:


> So you bump it? Well done.



Oh, sweet Irony.





























Aw, shit.


----------



## xiphoscesar (Mar 23, 2010)

Thin_Ice_77 said:


> So you bump it? Well done.



arent you one of the guys from the video?


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Mar 23, 2010)

xiphoscesar said:


> arent you one of the guys from the video?


No, unfortunately my gear isn't that good.


----------



## Origin (Mar 24, 2010)

Dudes and chicks:

They're different for a reason.



Sorry, had to


----------



## TreWatson (Mar 24, 2010)

thumpercore. lol at it now, lol at it forever.


----------



## shredzilla509 (Mar 24, 2010)

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/n9fybCbiX4M&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/n9fybCbiX4M&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>

I can always rely on these guys to reinstate a sense of masculinity into metal.


----------



## Alone Dragon (Mar 24, 2010)

crab crab crap crap core


----------



## avenger (Mar 24, 2010)

teqnick said:


> It looks like another scene child has been offended by a reasonable post. This whole trend of straightening your hair and stretching your ears beyond a reasonable amount dies soon. You pussy kids try to call yourselves unique when I can't even walk one block without seeing several of you fuckers. Get over it, your "br0074lxcore" music is pretty pathetic. It's okay, you can admit it, the unnecessarily large gauges are so your boyfriends have another hole to fuck.
> 
> read my sig and cry


 
This is good stuff right here. Someone expressing what they feel like regardless of if they offend others! I am so sick of this "lets all get along" hippy bullshit.



Thin_Ice_77 said:


> I straighten my hair and have 14mm ear stretchers, what the fuck is it to you? I like metalcore and for some reason, you seem to have a problem with that. Some of the stuff you listen to is probably bollocks but there's no reason to start throwing insults because the music I listen to isn't 8 string chug chug widdle widdle.


 
I laughed at the 8 string comment, so true. Also good for having some balls to say/do what you want to.


----------



## george galatis (Mar 24, 2010)

they sound cool?

is that 5150???? what's the other head?


----------



## MikeH (Mar 24, 2010)

This is still alive?


----------



## BurialWithin (Mar 24, 2010)

crabcore?what is that?


----------



## McKay (Mar 24, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> Nothing wrong with a bit of fashion that compliments the music.  My only gripe with _some_ of the hardcore scene is there tends to be a high level of douchebaggery and preening guys who think they're God's gift. There are douchebags in every genre, but I have noticed its very common with these bands as I suspect most of them play guitar for da pusseh (I do, but thats not the point. I need all the help I can get).
> 
> That being said, I love metalcore, deathcore and some other cores to an extent, so there.



I was pointing out that criticising these bands for the way they look and holding up others like Thrash as an example of how to do it right is about as retarded as COD6's weapon balancing.


----------



## The Somberlain (Mar 24, 2010)

now here's some br00tal: YouTube - Cocteau Twins - Bluebeard


----------



## leandroab (Mar 25, 2010)

This thread is so full of win and fail at the same time... wow


----------



## AzzMan (Mar 25, 2010)

Wow, this forum runs rampant with idiocy, immaturity, homophobia, and just a bunch of shit that demands absolutely no respect. 

I'm really glad there are badass people here that make it worthwhile, because all of you guys acting like you're way too "cool" and "metal" for hardcore influence in your music, all you guys acting like homosexuality is some sort of plague (and I'm sorry to inform you, but all the gay guys you know probably don't care about you, and a bunch of the guys you think are straight, are probably gay), and ESPECIALLY all of you assholes who can't get along with people who have some sort of alternative lifestyle- do you guys realize how much of a contradiction that is? 

You guys (most of you) sit at home and play metal on your expensive guitar gear, some of you guys go out on tour, some of you guys do local gigs, but you're all supposed to be respectable musicians in some sense, aren't you? You aren't here because you're doctors and lawyers with big houses and cars that are the focal point of your life, you're here because you play 7 string guitars and yet you still choose to tear eachother apart because of your small differences.

I think a lot of people need to really grow up and look at the bigger picture, because all of this bickering and blind hatred isn't in it. I'm prepared to lose tons of rep.

PS: I'm not gay, I don't have any body mods, I don't have scene hair, I don't wear v-necks/super skinny jeans, etc... but I still predominantly play hardcore influences music- be it Bayside style, Underoath, August Burns Red, Whitechapel, or TTEOTD, it's still there. And I still respect Vogg, Chris Carrabba and Jeff Loomis alike.


----------



## cyril v (Mar 25, 2010)

AzzMan said:


> Wow, this forum runs rampant with idiocy, immaturity, homophobia, and just a bunch of shit that demands absolutely no respect.
> 
> I'm really glad there are badass people here that make it worthwhile, because all of you guys acting like you're way too "cool" and "metal" for hardcore influence in your music, all you guys acting like homosexuality is some sort of plague (and I'm sorry to inform you, but all the gay guys you know probably don't care about you, and a bunch of the guys you think are straight, are probably gay), and ESPECIALLY all of you assholes who can't get along with people who have some sort of alternative lifestyle- do you guys realize how much of a contradiction that is?
> 
> ...



I don't think it's as much about these particular bands having "hardcore" influences as much is it is that they're pretty shitty and their "scene kid"-uniforms are a bit lame. I could understand maybe one of them dressing the same, two? sure... all of them? Thats a uniform. Just because they are all dressed to be ultra "hip", doesn't mean that they deserve any respect. I'm sure if they were actually good, people would look past them looking like idiots, but thats not that case.

As for the homophobia, that was one guy and i'm still confused by his statements, but I'm sure most everyone else said it in jest.

Also:


> and I'm sorry to inform you, but all the gay guys you know probably don't care about you, and a bunch of the guys you think are straight, are probably gay)


^This doesn't make any damned sense. 

Anyways, you aren't going to loose any rep for speaking your mind, but you definitely lose some cool points for overreacting a bit.


----------



## vhmetalx (Mar 25, 2010)

cyril v said:


> As for the homophobia, that was one guy and i'm still confused by his statements, but I'm sure most everyone else said it in jest.
> 
> Anyways, you aren't going to loose any rep for speaking your mind, but you definitely lose some cool points for overreacting a bit.



Awesome that i lose rep then right?
and if you are reffering to me with the homophobia, i dont have it just FYI. I legitimately despise any homo that dresses all scenester like that and is a pure flaming faggot. ive met several guys that you couldnt tell if they were gay until someone told you, and they were kickass guys. 
once again i guess ill lose rep and whatnot but who fucking cares this is just a forum for seven string guitars. if i lose rep because i hate scenefaggotflamers then so be it.


----------



## t o k u g a w a (Mar 25, 2010)

This band is bad.

What's wrong with V necks?


----------



## xiphoscesar (Mar 25, 2010)

cyril v said:


> but you definitely lose some cool points for overreacting a bit.


----------



## Variant (Mar 25, 2010)

> I don't think it's as much about these particular bands having "hardcore" influences as much is it is that they're pretty shitty and their "scene kid"-uniforms are a bit lame. I could understand maybe one of them dressing the same, two? sure... all of them? Thats a uniform. Just because they are all dressed to be ultra "hip", doesn't mean that they deserve any respect. I'm sure if they were actually good, people would look past them looking like idiots, but thats not that case.



Yeah, I really think it has *way more* to do with the cliquey/faddy nature of it all, and not anything in specific (ear plugs, hair straightener, breakdowns, etc.). Real metal guys, no matter what we look like, can smell this sort of bandwagon shit a mile away. 

It was the same thing with the Bizkit kids back in the day... you'd go to shows, they'd all show up in their baggy uniforms and hang out with each other, and stinkeye all the non JCNO-pant wearing "regulars", and never talk to anyone not in their little fad farm.  

By the same token, I've *NEVER* had a scene kid chat me up at a show... bearded biker dudes, old janitor looking guys, black metal weirdos with ridiculous belts, wily IT dorks that just got off work, goth dudes, generic black shirt 'n' jeans guys, etc... but the scene twats flock around like a herd of Jawas in their hoodies and ooze an elitist rank similar to that of douche, and, no surprise here: Those not involved don't like them. Sure, some of the bands are okay, but fans are generally isolationist cunts. Sorry my hair's too fuckin' long for your intermittent fashion fad.  Get over it. It's rock 'n' roll.


----------



## cyril v (Mar 25, 2010)

vhmetalx said:


> Awesome that i lose rep then right?
> and if you are reffering to me with the homophobia, i dont have it just FYI. I legitimately despise any homo that dresses all scenester like that and is a pure flaming faggot. ive met several guys that you couldnt tell if they were gay until someone told you, and they were kickass guys.
> once again i guess ill lose rep and whatnot but who fucking cares this is just a forum for seven string guitars. if i lose rep because i hate scenefaggotflamers then so be it.



Theres a bit of difference from what he said and you saying "The actual homosexual scene kids (which i think are all of them...) need to go die." I don't know about anyone else, but it seemed like you were saying "all gay scene kids should die". I didn't neg rep ya, but if thats not what you meant, then you should re-read your posts before posting, because thats how i read it.



Variant said:


> Yeah, I really think it has *way more* to do with the cliquey/faddy nature of it all, and not anything in specific (ear plugs, hair straightener, breakdowns, etc.). Real metal guys, no matter what we look like, can smell this sort of bandwagon shit a mile away.
> 
> It was the same thing with the Bizkit kids back in the day... you'd go to shows, they'd all show up in their baggy uniforms and hang out with each other, and stinkeye all the non JCNO-pant wearing "regulars", and never talk to anyone not in their little fad farm.
> 
> By the same token, I've *NEVER* had a scene kid chat me up at a show... bearded biker dudes, old janitor looking guys, black metal weirdos with ridiculous belts, wily IT dorks that just got off work, goth dudes, generic black shirt 'n' jeans guys, etc... but the scene twats flock around like a herd of Jawas in their hoodies and ooze an elitist rank similar to that of douche, and, no surprise here: Those not involved don't like them. Sure, some of the bands are okay, but fans are generally isolationist cunts. Sorry my hair's too fuckin' long for your intermittent fashion fad.  Get over it. It's rock 'n' roll.





Agreed. I'm glad to say, "I don't get it".


----------



## cyril v (Mar 25, 2010)




----------



## TreWatson (Mar 25, 2010)

this thread just failed. how did my thread get locked and not this one? jeeeeeez.


----------



## AzzMan (Mar 25, 2010)

To be honest, I probably just noticed how one or two comments incited a lot of anger and became a sort of focal point for arguing in this thread. And don't get me wrong, I don't like Attack Attack either, but some of the bands out there that look like complete idiots do deserve some respect. A local band around here called Broadway comes to mind. Think of the guys from Chiodos and Underoath, they tend to look like super scene idiots to some extent, but they are actually great musicians. Maybe not in the flavor that a lot of people who would enjoy Death and Decapitated would enjoy, but nonetheless. 

My overreacting can probably be attributed to dealing with a lot of local SUPER TUFF METAL BRO type guys who can't stand anything that even toys with the idea of breakdowns or chugging or anything like that at all. I suppose the majority of people on this forum don't voice their opinions about that stuff because they aren't fans of the music, but they don't want to blindly disrespect them. That's good. It just looks worse than it is when the few people who really hate it have to voice it.


----------



## vhmetalx (Mar 25, 2010)

cyril v said:


> Theres a bit of difference from what he said and you saying "The actual homosexual scene kids (which i think are all of them...) need to go die." I don't know about anyone else, but it seemed like you were saying "all gay scene kids should die". I didn't neg rep ya, but if thats not what you meant, then you should re-read your posts before posting, because thats how i read it.



I couldn't really care less about the neg rep. i just wanted to point out that speaking ones mind will still lead to a neg rep no matter how its put.
like i said (or atleast tried to say) is i dont care about gayness or not as long as you arent a scenekid that flames around all the time and uses homosexuality/vegetarian/scene as a reason to get attention. THOSE are the gay scene kids that need to go die i think. Because they make bad names for everyone else who actually are those things for themselves, not to be cool or hip or whatever. 
if something out of that paragraph comes out wrong ill try to explain myself further. I'm sorry for all the bad posts. They make sense in my head but then again im also fucking retarded.


----------



## cyril v (Mar 25, 2010)

vhmetalx said:


> I couldn't really care less about the neg rep. i just wanted to point out that speaking ones mind will still lead to a neg rep no matter how its put.
> like i said (or atleast tried to say) is i dont care about gayness or not as long as you arent a scenekid that flames around all the time and uses homosexuality/vegetarian/scene as a reason to get attention. THOSE are the gay scene kids that need to go die i think. Because they make bad names for everyone else who actually are those things for themselves, not to be cool or hip or whatever.
> if something out of that paragraph comes out wrong ill try to explain myself further. I'm sorry for all the bad posts. They make sense in my head but then again im also fucking retarded.



I got ya... it wasn't exactly clear with your first post I guess. I just call a douche a douche, 



AzzMan said:


> To be honest, I probably just noticed how one or two comments incited a lot of anger and became a sort of focal point for arguing in this thread. And don't get me wrong, I don't like Attack Attack either, but some of the bands out there that look like complete idiots do deserve some respect. A local band around here called Broadway comes to mind. Think of the guys from Chiodos and Underoath, they tend to look like super scene idiots to some extent, but they are actually great musicians. Maybe not in the flavor that a lot of people who would enjoy Death and Decapitated would enjoy, but nonetheless.



If the band can actually play and have decent music, then it doesn't really matter what they wear. But if it's just some jackasses that decided one day to go buy the "uniform" to be cool, then got their parents to buy them instruments to start a band and just play typical "ME-TOO!!"-generic-core shit without bothering to put any thought into it. Thats quite lame, but the bands you mentioned obviously don't fit into that negative label. The band the OP posted definitely seems to though, lol



> My overreacting can probably be attributed to dealing with a lot of local SUPER TUFF METAL BRO type guys who can't stand anything that even toys with the idea of breakdowns or chugging or anything like that at all. I suppose the majority of people on this forum don't voice their opinions about that stuff because they aren't fans of the music, but they don't want to blindly disrespect them. That's good. It just looks worse than it is when the few people who really hate it have to voice it.



Theres not really much of that shit around here fortunately, people here are generally either more open minded or just not ignorant douches about their opinions.


----------



## -mouse- (Mar 26, 2010)

I vote this thread gets closed, the laughs were pretty good but now its kind of spoiled itself


----------



## BurialWithin (Mar 26, 2010)

what's crabcore?


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 26, 2010)

BurialWithin said:


> what's crabcore?


 










> *Crabcore*(More like Crapcore amirite) is a new age genre of post-hardcore music that is now in the mainstream thanks to Attack Attack!, it entails playing shitty music by playing over 9000 breakdowns, screaming shit like a whiny pussy, wailing your guitar up and down like a kid on assburgers attempting to air guitar and crouching like a crab at the same time. The genre was pushed into the mainstream when the band decided their old version music video of "Stick Stickly" was not br00t4l enough to appeal to the metalhead fans which apparently the band thought they had many of them. The band decided it was time to throw away the conventional elements in many post-hardcore bands and decided to add auto-tune vocals, and crab crouching to the br00t4l breakdowns. After weeks of releasing the video on jewtube and the subtle jewtube comments of people saying they looked like crabs came a shitstorm of last.fm trolls and jewtube viewers realizing that the band just came up with the greatest genre known to man.


----------



## vhmetalx (Mar 26, 2010)

BurialWithin said:


> what's crabcore?


nevermind i got ninja'd by vampiregenocide


----------



## BurialWithin (Mar 26, 2010)

Wow. Thanks guys...even though my question was answered....i feel ....crabbed.lol This is hilarious lol


----------



## xiphoscesar (Mar 27, 2010)

poop


----------



## MikeH (Mar 27, 2010)

Please! I beg you mods! Close it!


----------



## MTech (Mar 27, 2010)

That band is a bunch of teeny-bop girl pant wearing losers. I see the one kid at just about most every concert around town, and he's constantly changing what kind of band he's in to whatever the latest trend is.


----------



## lucasreis (Mar 28, 2010)

I was watching MTV Hits yesterday (yeah, I know it sucks hard), but sometimes I enjoy seeing ridiculous rapper videos and such for fun and I stumbled onto a Bring me the Horizon video.

They're just as ridiculous as this band. C'mon, how can that band have fans? For real? The songs aren't cohesive, the riffs aren't well done, and it's all a Bb-tuned guitar chugga fest+breakdown+stupid screaming all around. That's what I would call "metal for kids" or something. And the guys even look like Blink 182 fans, not that I care about looks, but you can see that shit like this isn't real. 

I hope this trend goes away quick, this is fucking ridiculous. I swear I prefer Akon than this kind of shit.


----------



## McKay (Mar 28, 2010)

lucasreis said:


> I was watching MTV Hits yesterday (yeah, I know it sucks hard), but sometimes I enjoy seeing ridiculous rapper videos and such for fun and I stumbled onto a Bring me the Horizon video.
> 
> They're just as ridiculous as this band. C'mon, how can that band have fans? For real? The songs aren't cohesive, the riffs aren't well done, and it's all a Bb-tuned guitar chugga fest+breakdown+stupid screaming all around. That's what I would call "metal for kids" or something. And the guys even look like Blink 182 fans, not that I care about looks, but you can see that shit like this isn't real.
> 
> I hope this trend goes away quick, this is fucking ridiculous. I swear I prefer Akon than this kind of shit.




There's at least 60 seconds without a single chug in there. I'm only 1 minute in. What are you talking about?

These riffs even sound a little like Jeff Loomis' solo album.


----------



## DevinShidaker (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm friends with Cory, the singer in this video. He's not in this band anymore, and this is extremely old. far before "crabcore".


----------



## avenger (Mar 28, 2010)

envenomedcky said:


> I'm friends with Cory, the singer in this video. He's not in this band anymore, and this is extremely old. far before "crabcore".


Even so, its still shit.


----------



## xiphoscesar (Mar 28, 2010)

avenger said:


> Even so, its still shit.


----------



## lucasreis (Mar 28, 2010)

avenger said:


> Even so, its still shit.



Exactly, and this wasn't really the video I saw on MTV yesterday. I'll try to find it and I'll post it.

That one was a chugga-chugga fest with no cohesive parts, kinda like a St. Anger song with a kid scraming instead of the ohhhs and yeeaaahs of Jaymz Hetfield.


----------



## lucasreis (Mar 28, 2010)

This is the video I mentioned. Easily worse than everything Lil Wayne and the Black Eyed Peas ever did, and that's saying A LOT.


----------



## Shinto (Mar 28, 2010)

lucasreis said:


> This is the video I mentioned. Easily worse than everything Lil Wayne and the Black Eyed Peas ever did, and that's saying A LOT.



Terrible? Very, but slightly more tolerable than Lil Wayne or BEP imo.


----------



## lucasreis (Mar 29, 2010)

Shinto said:


> Terrible? Very, but slightly more tolerable than Lil Wayne or BEP imo.



Lil Wayne and BEP are actually the worst. Is just that, they don't try to be serious or anything, this shit does, and this is why I hate it with a passion.


----------



## avenger (Mar 29, 2010)

lucasreis said:


> Lil Wayne and BEP are actually the worst. Is just that, they don't try to be serious or anything, this shit does, and this is why I hate it with a passion.


 

When you think about it, thats actually quite funny.


----------



## dclayton1388 (May 2, 2010)

this is all why i turned to BTBAM and Dream Theater


----------



## Dyingsea (May 2, 2010)

To the original video posting... worst kick drum tone ever? I think so.


----------



## vhmetalx (May 2, 2010)

i thought this thread died....


must i blast it with piss? Lets just all come to an agreement that this stuff sucks and move on with our lives.


----------



## Forresterc (May 2, 2010)

vhmetalx said:


> i thought this thread died....
> 
> 
> must i blast it with piss? Lets just all come to an agreement that this stuff sucks and move on with our lives.



First, u don't have to read the thread.
Second, we're all pretentious bastards.
Third, i aint got nothin better to do.


----------



## vhmetalx (May 2, 2010)

Forresterc said:


> First, u don't have to read the thread.
> Second, we're all pretentious bastards.
> Third, i aint got nothin better to do.



i did, then saw how dumb it was, then hadnt seen it again until today, thats why i brought it up.
otherwise, well played.


----------



## Joeywilson (May 2, 2010)

You know, all of these bands would go away if people on forums stopped making threads like these about them.

I'm pretty sure it's how they get 90% of their publicity.


----------



## ittoa666 (May 2, 2010)

helly said:


> The song in the first post is fucking awful, but interestingly enough, they also have this other song out and it looks like a new vocalist. Also this song is actually fucking heavy, and not as bland as it could be, considering most good beatdown hardcore (Recon, Liferuiner, etc) is pretty bland, but just much better than the first song.
> 
> Check it out, much better IMO:




I actually like the mix and the tone on this, but the vocalist kills it like always.


----------



## Kwonnie (May 2, 2010)

The OP vid was epically hilarious. I love breakdowns but this was beyond breakdowncore. To the point where it was like having a Squier rammed up my ass. Vocalist dino-stomp ftlol.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (May 2, 2010)

xiphoscesar said:


> arent you one of the guys from the video?



..I just caught that


----------



## Dragonfly (May 3, 2010)

Whaha, Ok, the OP and the posts about that music vid... (no wait, breakdown vid) were hilarious, it really made my day ;-D



lucasreis said:


> BRING ME THE HORIZON VID
> 
> This is the video I mentioned. Easily worse than everything Lil Wayne and the Black Eyed Peas ever did, and that's saying A LOT.



The only reason this band exists (I figured this out recently) is because it's something like dating sites,,, but then for emo's.
So, if you like emo boys,, or emo girls,, or both and you want to date them, the thing you have to do:
1) Go emo
2) Go to a BMTH concert
3) Succes!



Kwonnie said:


> The OP vid was epically hilarious. I love breakdowns but this was beyond breakdowncore. To the point where it was like having a Squier rammed up my ass. Vocalist dino-stomp ftlol.



Especially the Squier part 



dclayton1388 said:


> this is all why i turned to BTBAM and Dream Theater



BTBAM is awesome so the only thing I can say about this is:
Well done sir, well done!


----------



## MikeH (May 3, 2010)




----------



## clouds (Dec 19, 2010)

Crap. Sorry for the necrobump.


----------



## tacotiklah (Dec 19, 2010)

That move the singer does at :27 is hilarious!


I'm naming it 'stomp out the internet flames'.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Dec 19, 2010)

ghstofperdition said:


> That move the singer does at :27 is hilarious!
> 
> 
> I'm naming it 'stomp out the internet flames'.





It reminded me of a drinking bird:


----------



## LLink2411 (Dec 19, 2010)

I'm curious.

Nowadays does "brutal" actually mean "vicious and angry" as it used to or just "we are taking the piss out of ourselves?"


----------



## Customisbetter (Dec 19, 2010)

Wow i just reread this whole thread. 

I forgot to mention the actual content of the video. In my opinion, I believe the concept behind this track was interesting.

Take a metronome and set it a 150 BPM, and ever 8 bars turn it down 10 BPM. I feel that it could have been cool, but the music they ended up producing doesn't appeal to my artistic side.


----------



## DevourTheDamned (Dec 19, 2010)

is it bad that [im at work so] i cant even watch that video but i can almost hear the music[?] in my ears because it seems to be such a generic-crapcore-breakdown-im-just-trying-to-have-sex-scene-chicks band?


----------



## clouds (Dec 19, 2010)

I'm surprised this thread hasn't been closed down yet, considering what some of the threads on here get closed for.


----------



## ArkaneDemon (Dec 19, 2010)

I love this thread. My favorite part? The tags: brootal, fail thread, lightbulb ears, m4m, tight jeans.

Flawless victory.


----------



## Kr1zalid (Dec 20, 2010)

Just read the whole thread from the start 

One word to describe the thread: Awesome!!


----------



## Asrial (Dec 20, 2010)

OP, you found a video where they display my "favorite" move:
THE ROFLSTOMP


----------



## TreWatson (Dec 20, 2010)

yeah this thread will probably be closed but i just gotta reiterate:

THUMPERCORE. >:|


----------



## Goatchrist (Dec 20, 2010)

Not my sound at all, but yes this is one big breakdown. 

Is it wrong when I get horny when I look at the singer's ears? I mean he almost reached my size


----------



## liamh (Dec 20, 2010)

Does every shit emocore band really need a thread?


----------



## The Reverend (Dec 20, 2010)

Doesn't the Internet ever tire of hating on deathcore? No matter where I go, there's constant disparaging on the entire genre. Musical elitists fail to see that EVERY genre and sub-genre is fucking ridiculous to an outsider. I don't take you black metal, corpse-paint wearing people any more seriously than you take me in my After The Burial hoodie and skinny jeans. Instead, I think you should at least be grateful that kids out there, even if just a minute percentage, are discovering music that spawned from the ugly loins of metal. Maybe it's not the kind that you like, but it's better than rap, huh?


----------



## ArkaneDemon (Dec 20, 2010)

The Reverend said:


> Maybe it's not the kind that you like, but it's better than rap, huh?



No.

By that logic all rap is talentless dribble, but if you look past the mainstream Kanye/50 Cent/Puff Daddy/Lil Wayne shit, you will see amazing stuff like Immortal Technique, The Notorious B.I.G., Tupac, etc. And even those last three I listed were pretty in the mainstream, but for very good reasons. Even more so, there's underground rappers who might never see the light of day partially _because_ they're not Lil Wayne shit, and they speak from the heart about what life is, not fucking bitches and getting money.

So you see, just list you said that deathcore is better than rap, I can refute that and say that you just said an entire genre sucks, as opposed to the metalhead "elitists" you talk about who say that an entire _subgenre_ sucks. And for good reason to. Look at the first video in this thread and tell me how that's at all original, filled with talent or downright good to listen to. It's not. It's dribble. There are some great deathcore bands out there, but most of the time they're angsty scene kids with their brootal breakdowns who call themselves good. I doubt anybody would really dislike deathcore if it was underground, but since it's out there in the mainstream for everybody to see, it causes discomfort.

And to the black metal corpsepaint statement, at least black metal had an ideology, and a good one as well, and the corpsepaint stuff wasan onstage thing, just like KISS had their stuff, and King Diamond as well. It has nothing in common with scene kids of today because black metal musicians wouldn't wear corpsepaint 24/7 nor act a different way than they really were (some exceptions apply, of course), and black metal was never to be mainstream and it still isn't. The entire point of black metal when it started was to create music for your inner circle of musicians and to create a counterculture genre that conveyed something completely different than what was around at the time.


----------



## omgmjgg (Dec 20, 2010)

this thread just needs to be locked plain and simple, it is prob one of the most pointless threads made.


----------



## Randy (Dec 20, 2010)

*I see a few very familiar faces in this thread. I see the bunch of you drumming up hate-core bullshit again and I'm banning you for a long friggin' time.*


----------

